# Yearling



## psychocircus91 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey guys, new to the forum.
I was curious how large an average yearling of a chacoan tegu is. I know there are a lot of factors that come into play such as diet, heat, and hibernation, but what would be considered undersized?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (Mar 3, 2013)

Anything under 2-3 feet is undersized in my opinion.


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 4, 2013)

If it didn't hibernate the it is undersized

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 4, 2013)

chitodadon said:


> If it didn't hibernate the it is undersized
> 
> from Samsung Galaxy S3



I ordered a yearling from tegu terra. I assume it hibernated shortly after hatching and then again this year. If that's the case it would have only been active for seven-eight months or so. He said it is about 24 inches.


----------



## chitodadon (Mar 4, 2013)

Well it depends on wjen he was born and how long he hibernated for

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 4, 2013)

Well as I assumed, he was hibernated both seasons. so If he was born in september and hibernated a month later, and then he hibernated again this season, he was probably only up for about eight months so far. Should I expect a ton of growth this season?


----------



## reptastic (Mar 7, 2013)

Well it really depends on the tegu, every tegu grows differently, they can range from 1.5 to 2.5' if they hibernated, heres a pic of my male whrn he was a yearling he was about 2 '-2.5'


----------



## psychocircus91 (Mar 7, 2013)

Cool thanks for sharing. I know there are a ton of factors that come into play. Two feet just sounded small at first, but with hibernation it sounds right! He may still be hibernating right now, so once he gets acclimated to his new home hopefully he'll eat well and grow a good amount.


----------

